# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Perdorues Te *nix

## ILovePejaa

Para 10 vjetëve, studenti Linus Torvalds paralajmëroi në një Usenet newsgroup se ka filluar të punojë në një sistem operativ të vogël të ngjashëm me UNIX-in për platformën Intel 80386. Vetëm hobi, kishte shkruar ai atëbotë. Sot, ky sistem operativ, Linux, gjendet në gjithçka, prej aparateve të vogla mobile deri tek mainframe kompjuterët, dhe ka tërhequr më shumë se 1 miliardë investime në të. Jo edhe aq keq për një hobi 


Linux është një Sistem Operativ (SO) që fillimisht ishte krijuar si një hobi i një sdutenti të ri, Linux Torvalds, në Univerzitetin e Helsinki në Finlandë. Linus kishte interes në Minix, një UNIX sistem i vogël i asaj kohe, dhe vendosi që të zhvillojë një sistem që do të kalonte standardet e Minix. Ai filloi punën në vitin 1991 ku ai lëshoi në përdorim verzionin 0.02 dhe punoi pa ndërprerë deri në vitin 1994 kur verzioni 1.0 i Linux Kernel u lëshua në përdorim. Verzioni momental stabil i Linux Kernel është 2.4 (lëshuar në Janar të vitit 2001), ndërsa verzioni zhvillues (Development) është 2.5. www.kernel.org është faqja zyrtare e Linux Kernel. Linux është 32/64-bit Sistem Operativ, që funksionon në platforma të ndryshme si: Intel, Sparc, Alpha, PowerPC e tjere - si dhe në versionin 64 bit te platformave përkatëse. Është i publikuar dhe licensuar nën GNU/GPL (www.gnu.org - lexo nëfaqen e ardhshme për detaje) që do të thot që programi bazë (source) është i hapur për të gjith (open source) si dhe cdo ndryshim i source code duhet po ashtu te lejohet publikisht nen te njejten Licens. Kjo nuk do të thotë që Linux dhe pjesët e tijë janë pa pagesë (free), kompanitë si dhe programerët e ndryshëm mundë të kërkojnë para për souftverin e tyre përderisa kodi bazë të jetë i hapur për të gjithë. Linux mundë të shrytëzohet për një numër të gjërë të qellimeve duke përfshirë punët në rrjetë (networking), zhvillimin e softuerëve të ndryshëm, dhe si platformë për shfrytëzim personal. Linux shpeshëher konsiderohet si një alternative e lirë në krahasim me Sistemet Operative tjera të shtrejta. Linux është zhvilluar dhe zhvillohet në interet nga Hakerët e ndryshëm anë e mbanë botës, që do të thot zhvillohët nëper mailin lista, forume të
ndryshme, nga projektet e ndryshme vullnetare, me kontributin e indivitëve të ndryshëm që do të thotë është një Sistem Operativ për të gjithë anë e mban botës. Për shkak të natyrës dhe funksionalitetit të tij, Linux është bërë mjaft i popullarizuar anë e mbanë botës, dhe një numër i konsiderushëm i programerëvetë ndryshëm kanë marrë kodin bazë (source code) të Linux dhe kan adaptuar për tju përshtatë nevojave të tyre. Në këtë kohë egzisotojnë një numër i konsiderueshëm i projekteve dhe distribucioneve të ndryshëm të Linux. Ndër distribucionet më të popullarizuara të Linux janë:
(www.debian.org), Debian
(www.redhat.com), Red Hat
(www.suse.com), SuSE
(www.mandrake.com), Mandrake
(www.slackware.com), Slackware
(www.engardlinux.org) EnGarde
Si dhe egzistojnë një numer mjaft i konsiderueshem i projekteve të ndryshme në lidhje me Linux. www.freshmeat.net, www.sourceforge. net, www.linuxdoc.org. Më poshtë do të flasim dic për disa nga distribucionet të lartpërmendura. 

*Debian*

Projekti Debian është një shoqatë e indtividualëve që kan marrë një inciativë për krijimin e një sistemi operativ free. Këtë sistem operative kan thirrë Debian GNU/Linux apo Debian shkurt. Debian përdor Linux kernel (www.kernel.org, baza e sistemit operativ), mirëpo shumica e mjeteve rrënjësore vinë nga GNU projekti (www.gnu.org), për atë rrjedh edhe emri GNU/Linux. GNU/Debian është një sistem operativ i pastër që përmban në vehte rreth 3950 aplikacione, të prekompajluara të tubuara në formatë të mirë për instalim të lehtë në maqinen tuaj. Verzioni i fundit momental është Debian 2.2.r5 i lëshuar me 10 Janar 2002. Për më shumë informata vizitoni faqën zyrtare.

*Red Hat*

Red Hat filloi punën në vitin 1994 dhe është bërë kompania më e madhe dhe më e dedikuara e kodit të hapur (open source). Red Hat gjithashtu është një sistem operativ i licensuar nën GNU dhe është i hapur për të gjithë, është një distribucion mjaftë i popullarizuar dhe është një sistem perfekt sa i përket Serverëve. Gjithashtu për bazë ka linux kernel dhe përmban një numër të madh të aplikacioneve. Verzioni i fundit i Red Hat Linux është Red Hat 7.2 (Enigma) që përmban në vehtë linux 2.4.7- 10.

*SuSE*

SuSE është një Distribucion Gjerman i Linux. SuSE është një ndër distribucionet më të hershëm dhe më me ekspiriencë, SuSE fondacioni është prej vitit 1992, dhe ka një shtrirje të gjërë në botën e kompjuterave, ka partnership të ngusht me: Compaq, SGI, IBM dhe Oracle. SuSE rrjedh nga fjala gjermane Softëare und Systementëicklung (Softëare and System Development). Vlen të përmendet se SuSE është shpallur distribucioni i vitit 2001. Verzioni i fundit deri më tani është SuSE 7.3, vlen të përmendet se firma AlbaComm (www.albacomm) është distributor zyrtarë i SuSE për Kosovë.

*Mandrake*

Mandrake është distribucioni më i lezetshëm dhe më i lehtë për përdorim të shfrytëzuesit. është krijuar në vitin 1998 dhe qëllimi kryesorë i tij është që të bëjë Linux sa më të lehtë për shfrytëzim. Në atë kohë Linux njihej si një Sistem Operativ stabil dhe i fuqishëm që i duhej një njohuri e fortë teknike dhe ishte i bazuar në shfrytëzimin e gjërë të tekst komandave command line, Mandrake pa këtë si një nevoj për të integruar në Linux një Desktop Mjedis dhe të kontriboj me paisjet për konfigurimë lehtë për përdorim. Verzioni i fundit monental është 8.1. 
Referenca janw marrw nga faqet: www.linux.org, www.debian.org, www.redhat.com, www.suse.com, www.mandrake.com

Astrit Zhushi
Grupi Shqiptar i Shfrytëzuesve të
Linux .::GSSL::.- Albanian Linux
Users Group .::AlbaLUG::.
www.albalinux.org

----------


## cunimartum

Po hap nje teme per te gjithe Perdoruesit e Linux ose Unix, dhe per te tere ata qe jane te interesuar te njifen me keto sisteme.

Per te tere ata qe nuk e dine. Linux eshte nje sistem operativ ashtu si edhe Windows, Mac OS, Solaris etj.
Linux eshte nje derivat i Unix ashtu si edhe Sun-Solaris e te tjere.  E vecanta e Linux qe po i jep edhe shtrirje te gjere kohet e fundit eshte se Linux mund te instalohet pa probleme ne PC. Ndersa shijet e tjera te Unix vijne me kuti, dhe jane relativisht te shtrenjte. Linux eshte FREE, kur them Free, jo vetem qe nuk paguan por vjen edhe me source code ne GNU licence qe eshte licensa e projekteve te hapura.
OS qe i ngjajne Unix zakonisht perdoren nga programista por zhvilluesit e Linux kane arritur nje Sistem Operativ i cili mund te perdoret pa asnje lloj problemi nga persona qe nuk ja kane idene fare nga programimi. 

Si fillim po jap adresen e Mandrake-Linux per te tere ata qe kane PC
http://www.mandrakelinux.com/en/ftp.php3#586

Jane 4 filat me extension .iso qe duhen djegur ne CD (Imazhet jane bootable pasi instalohen ne CD)

Gjithashtu edhe Fedora Core, qe eshte nje tjeter version Linuxi
http://fedora.redhat.com/download/

Instruksionet gjenden ne adresat e siperme te sqaruara shume mire, megjithate c'faredo lloj pyetje mund te shtrohet ketu per tu sqaruar.
Gjithsesi para se te fillohet ndonje veprim duhen patur parasysh dy gjera. 1. C'do file i rendesishem ne kompjuter duhet te jete ruajtur si rezerve. 2. Pjese delikate eshte ndarja e kompjuterit ne particione. Menyra me e mire qe njoh une deri tani eshte te marresh Partition Magic Full dhe qe aty c'do gje eshte pothuaj gati.
PM full mund te merret keshtu: Instalohet imesh qe merret ne www.imesh.com
dhe kerkohet per "partition magic"
Nje nga rezultatet do jete nje File 48.44 MB i cili eshte gjithshka qe duhet.
Pasi ndahet kompjuteri ne particione, nje shembull: HD eshte 80GB, 40 GB ja le Windows, 20 Linux, 20 i ben Fat32 si backup (nuk jam shume i sigurte nese Linux arrin te shkruaje ne Fat32 por ne NTFS nuk shkruan dot, Per kete mund te na sqarojne ndonje)
Pas kesaj normalisht instalimi i Linux eshte piece of cake. Rralle dicka nuk shkon sic duhet, disa raste dhe zgjidhjet mund ti diskutojme edhe ketu.

Personalisht kam perdorur tere kohen Unix dhe me rralle Red Hat akses ne te cilet kam pasur ne shkolle.
Por meqenese me duheshin root privleges per disa veprime instalova Mandrake ne krah te Windows.  Rastisi qe  :buzeqeshje:  Partition Magic 8.0 ka nje bug (do ta rregullojne versionin tjeter lol)
Disi Particioni i Windows u emerua nga PM8 me germen E:\  dhe pjesa backup u emerua me C:\, mu desh qe te instaloja windows xp per here te dyte ke pjesa e backup dhe qe aty me ane te Partition Magic te riemeroja particionet. 
Pra gjera te tilla mund te ndodhin prandaj nje kopje per siguri duhet mbajtur

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Cdo verzion te Linux (distro) qe kam instaluar me eshte dukur a piece of cake. Po nderrova mendim kur morra Gentoo Linux, edhe provova ta instaloja. Gentoo perdor nje menyre krejt manuale te instalimit, pa graphical installer, krejt me ane te komandave. Poashtu i ka tri 'stages' te instalimit, #1 e ben kompilimin e kernel vete, #2, zgjedh nga disa verzione te kompilimeve, #3 i merr automatikisht ato qe gentoo team i ka zgjedhur per nje user. #3 eshte shume i mire, ka gjithcka qe mund ti duhet nje common po edhe advanced user. 

Ndersa dy te parat te lejojne fleksibilitet total, i treti nuk te lejon ate, po eshte shume me i shkurte (nese mund te quhesh keshtu) krahasuar me dy te paret. I pari #1 dmth, i merr diku 3-4 dite vetem te instalohet, e konfigurimi eshte nje.. hell of a thing. Dite, dite me ka marre ta bej 'up and running'. Po kur e bera, asgje s'mund ta ndalonte. Lexova se Gentoo perdor nje teknologji speciale qe ben sistemin ta realizoje cdo ounce te RAM e ta perdore ate. Shume sistem stabil, kurre me stabil nuk kam pare. Kam hap nja 25 programe ne te njejten kohe, ne nje sistm 256 RAM, 955 Mhz, as nuk e ndien. Vazhdon punen si te ishte supercomputer. 

Nejse se e zgjata shume per Gentoo, po nga tjeret, preferoj SuSE. Sec ka nje bukuri e eshte shume elegant. Pervec kesaj eshte stabil, i forte, dhe shume i konfigurueshem. RedHat eshte i mire, poashtu edhe Fedora Core (qe do jete thelbi i distro's te re te RedHat Inc., hence Core), edhe Slackware. Me pelqen poashtu Slax, eshte nje LiveCD bazuar ne Slackware, po shume me i mire se Slackware. Mund ta instalosh poashtu, po nuk e rekomandojne.   

Atyre qe ju duket Linux nje sistem i veshtire apo i papershtatshem per fillestare, mund t'ju them se e kane gabim. Ekziston nje arkive gjigande e shpjegimeve ne lidhje me te, vete kam nja 50 libra/guide me mbi 30,000 faqe qe shpjegojne si behet instalimi, konfigurimi, mirembajtja, si perdoret ne menyre efikase, etj. Ka edhe guide per fillestare totale, qe nuk kane lidhje as me Windows e lere me Linux. Krejt cfare dua te them eshte se, eshte mire te provohen edhe 'flavores' tjera ndonjehere, ndodh qe shume prej jush do ju pelqeje Linux, e do mbeteni me te gjithmone, si siamese twins.  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. cunimartum, teme shume e mire.

----------


## Clauss

urime per temen. 
une e konsideroj veten te ri ne linux e shaj veten qe sjam marre qe ne vit te pare. do dija shume me teper gjera per cdo gje. anyway,por perpiqem te mesoj sa me shume se per ato qe dua te bej me duket shume me i mire se te tjeret. e keqja eshte qe do shume kerkim per cdo gje qe duhet te besh. e mira eshte qe me kete kerkim i meson njehere e mire dhe sic tha dhe asd dokumentacioni dhe mbeshtetja e te tjereve jane shume te medhaja. 

une kam nje rh 7.3 po tani sa te mbaroj keto qe dua te mbaroj do ve debian menjehere. plus te tjerave me ka bere shume pershtypje rpm manager qe ka. skam pare me te mire. do te doja te dija edhe mendimin tuaj, mua me duket si ideal por who knows. mandrake 10 ia vura nje shoku, po sic e pashe nuk me pelqeu fare. nuk them, ambienti qe jet, 3d etc etc po mu duk sikur e kishin bere disturbingly simple.   
gjithe te mirat. peace

----------


## cunimartum

Une Mandrake e instalova sic ma zuri dora faktikikisht, nje sy te shpejte i hodha te tera llojeve te Linux por sic po me thone ja vleka me shume Fedora Core.
Me vjen keq ta c'instaloj Mandrake tani pas tere atij tmerri me Partition Magic  :buzeqeshje:  s'kisha bere as backup copy asgje  

Tashti ca pyetje te shpejta, pasi ne Unix filat e konfigurimit ne i kemi ne vende te tjera (kemi nje direktori te vecante per studentat e cs-computer science)

1. Ku ndodhet file i konfigurimit te ssh  ose si e ka emrin 
2. Pse nuk punon TuxRacer   :buzeqeshje:    Po e fillon punen me acarime Mandrake  sa filloj te luaj lojen fillon dhe pastaj se cfare ndodh bllokohet ekrani dhe duket vetem mouse si kodosh, duhej restartuar komp,  bera nje script qe te me lejoj ta filloj dhe pas 10 min ta vrasi pid-ne e tuxracer per te pare a ndodhte perhere dhe keshtu behet gjithmone.


Dhe nje gje tjeter Edspace ose Ardi, do ishte mire qe kjo tema te ishte Kryeteme.

----------


## helios

Cunimartum po i pergjigjem pyetjeve tuaja me aq sa di, por me pare doja te te kujtoja qe Linux mund te shkruaje ne nje ndarje NTFS(te perdorura nga Window$). Me daljen e kernelit 2.6, shkrimi nuk eshte me i rrezikshem sic ishte me kernel 2.4
Persa i perket file-ve te konfigurimit te ssh, varet nga shperndarja(distro) qe ti ke, megjithate mendoj se eshte e njejte per shumicen e tyre. Debian qe perdor une i ka tek /etc/ssh/, perveç kesaj, cdo perdorues ka ~/.ssh/ tek kartela e tij 'home'.
Hmmm, 'TuxRacer'...ke suport 3D me ane te skedes se videos? Provo ta nisesh lojen nga terminali dhe kerko per ndonje gabim.

----------


## K_D

[QUOTE=AsgjëSikurDielli]Cdo verzion te Linux (distro) qe kam instaluar me eshte dukur a piece of cake. Po nderrova mendim kur morra Gentoo Linux, edhe provova ta instaloja. Gentoo perdor nje menyre krejt manuale te instalimit, pa graphical installer, krejt me ane te komandave. Poashtu i ka tri 'stages' te instalimit, #1 e ben kompilimin e kernel vete, #2, zgjedh nga disa verzione te kompilimeve, #3 i merr automatikisht ato qe gentoo team i ka zgjedhur per nje user. #3 eshte shume i mire, ka gjithcka qe mund ti duhet nje common po edhe advanced user. 

Ndersa dy te parat te lejojne fleksibilitet total, i treti nuk te lejon ate, po eshte shume me i shkurte (nese mund te quhesh keshtu) krahasuar me dy te paret. I pari #1 dmth, i merr diku 3-4 dite vetem te instalohet, e konfigurimi eshte nje.. hell of a thing. Dite, dite me ka marre ta bej 'up and running'. Po kur e bera, asgje s'mund ta ndalonte. Lexova se Gentoo perdor nje teknologji speciale qe ben sistemin ta realizoje cdo ounce te RAM e ta perdore ate. Shume sistem stabil, kurre me stabil nuk kam pare. Kam hap nja 25 programe ne te njejten kohe, ne nje sistm 256 RAM, 955 Mhz, as nuk e ndien. Vazhdon punen si te ishte supercomputer. 

Respect   :buzeqeshje: 
http://www.gentoo.org

----------


## mad

dmth si perfundim, cilin prej te shumteve eshte me e pershtatshme te instalojm???
dua te them, cili nuk te hap telashe ne instalim ecc...
nuk kam perdorur ndo1her OS te tjera vec windows, prandaj e quaj veten komplet injorant ne keto gjera. por meqenese thoni me bindje [dhe kjo eshte ngaqe tashme dini ta perdorni] qe eshte funksional, do ma kishte qefi ta provoja. sa per te ndryshuar.
prandaj, me duhet t'ju bej disa pyetje:
me duhet ta formatoj hd paraprakisht, i cili eshte i ndare ne partitions???apo eshte e mire te mbahet edhe windows-i, sa per te qene ne rregull??
a ka  ne Linux probleme te tipit: duhet te kesh nje serial nr, sikunder ndodh me windows? sepse eshte ajo frika e kontrolleve neper konvikte universitetesh ketu, qe po te kapen kopje OS pirate, te dh**in gjith CPU.
tani per tani, nuk me vjen ne mendje ndo1 pyetje tjeter!
{^_^}

----------


## mad

ah, se tani sa mu shkrep:

mund te instalohen ne Linux programet e ndryshme[software] qe instalohen edhe ne windows?
se tjeter eshte windows, e tjeter eshte psh. Solaris.
ja te them nje shembull:
nqs e kam fiksim winamp-in, dhe dua ta instaloj ne Linux, me duhet nje version i soft-it per kete OS te vecante? ju do thoni, qe ka mp3 players te tjere qe perdoren ne Linux, po vetem mora kete si shembull banal.
{^_^}

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Me i lehti per Instalim eshte Fedora Core 1. Linuxi perdor nje program te vetin, qe duket 100% si Winamp. Quhet XMMS (X MultiMedia System) po eshte nja 30 here me i mire se ai. Nqs je skin-freak i winampit (si une), ka skins edhe per XMMS, madje disa jane te njejta si winamp. Te gjitha keto jane open-source, pa ndonje obligim financiar. 

Gati krejt sistemet Linux vijne me XMMS te para-instaluar, e gjen nen MultiMedia > Audio > XMMS. 

Ja website zyrtar i XMMS  http://www.xmms.org/

dhe ja nje website ku mund ti besh 'download' gati te gjitha Linux-at. 

www.linuxiso.org

p.s. Cdo program qe ekziston ne Windows, ekziston ne se paku 5 verzione tjera ne Linux, shume nga to edhe me te mira se vete verzionet e Windows. 

Nje shembull eshte www.openoffice.org Nje Office Suite, pa pare, dhe compatible me Microsoft Office. Cdo dokument qe e ke ne Windows (.doc, .xls etj) e hap dhe mund te punosh ne OpenOffice me te, gje qe Microsoft Office nuk e ben me asnje Office Suite tjeter. Bile bile, ka probleme edhe me skedaret e vet.

----------


## qoska

une ju keshilloj FreeBSD mjaft feksibel jep komplet fuqine e unix dhe ka nje performance mjaft te mire me sistem desktop lightweght ose thred based. une kam zgjedur blackbox i teri i kongigurueshem dhe mjfat thjeshte. persa i perket multimedias ne versionin e tij te fundit 5.2.1 eshte mjaft mjaft mire. 
njeh shume hardware dhe mua deri me sot sme ka dhene as nje problem as nje crash.
tani ka dale dhe freesbie nje version freebsd qe ska nevoje te instalohet por ju jep mundesine qe ta merrni me vete per ata qe mesohen keq me te, ju jep programet me te perdorur dhe te nevojshem.
Provojeni dhe mbase atyre qe ju pelqen linux do te nderrojne mendje dhe nuk do te  shkeputen as nga programet e tyre te zemres pasi mund ti ekzekutojne ato dhe ne freebsd si dhe programe nga versionet e ndryshme t unix si Solaris, Aix etj

Gjithsesi me thote ndonjeri nqs e ka provuar ndonjehere ???!!!!

Sa per gentoo kam degjuar por mund te me thote ndonjeri nqs mund te download  source codi dhe te behet compilimi offline  :buzeqeshje: 
tung

----------


## Clauss

sot me derguan kete me e-mail. kernel's dead baby .. kernel's dead .. . vete te ndryshosh fpu-ne dhe i dergon nje 0 te thjeshte. dhe te nxjerr ca pika prape te thjeshta. dhe kaq  :buzeqeshje:  pastaj shtyp butonin. me g++ prape te njejta. vetem ca pika me shume.  ne 2.6 keto te gjitha. megjithese, pas nje bisede shume intensive me nje shok, rashe dakord me te qe fajin se ka gcc/++ por kerneli. dhe me tha qe ne kernelin e ri e kane rregulluar. peace


#include <sys/time.h>
#include <signal.h>
#include <unistd.h>

static void Handler(int ignore)
{
         char fpubuf[108];
          __asm__ __volatile__ ("fsave %0\n" : : "m"(fpubuf));
           write(2, "*", 1);
            __asm__ __volatile__ ("frstor %0\n" : : "m"(fpubuf));
}

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
         struct itimerval spec;
         signal(SIGALRM, Handler);
         spec.it_interval.tv_sec=0;
         spec.it_interval.tv_usec=100;
         spec.it_value.tv_sec=0;
         spec.it_value.tv_usec=100;
         setitimer(ITIMER_REAL, &spec, NULL);
         while(1)
                 write(1, ".", 1);

         return 0;
}

----------


## qoska

lol
keto gabime do te ekzistojne gjithmone sidomos kur fpu emulohet dhe duhet ta caktivizoni duke kompiluar nje kernel tuajin hahahhahahhaa

----------


## werewolf

nese nuk e keni idene e   linux provoni mandrake,se eshte me i thjeshti!
Megjithate me i mire (per mua) eshte slackware.
gentoo 2004.1 provova ta instaloja po me dolen ca probleme ( emerge: command not found) 
ka ndonjeri ndo1 ide ku do jete problemi se une i ktheva permbys filet e sistemit po asgje!
bue

----------


## Albo

Une kam disa vjet qe merre me administrimin e serverave ne Linux, fokusuar mbi Red Hat fedora dhe Enterprise. Shijet e tjera te linux nuk i njoh pasi jane pak a shume per perdorim shtepiak dhe jo per perdorim ne servera apo biznes.

Red Hat Linux nisi revolucionin ne kete drejtim dhe ka nje komunitet te madh dhe dokumentim te jashtezakonshem, pa harruar qe ka me shume vite ne perdorim. Nuk do ta benit keq ta fillonit me red hat njohjen e Linux pasi ato njohur qe do te fitonit nuk do ti perdornit vetem per pune qejfi ne shtepi, por edhe ne administrim serverash qe eshte aplikimi me popullor i Linux ne internet.

Albo

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Ndonjë informacion më detal për *SuSe Linux 9.2 Professional* ?


Ju faleminderit.

PrInCiPiEl

----------


## qoska

Sot po e lexoja rastesisht kete temen dhe duhen ca sqarime te vogla.
Linux nuk eshte sistem operativ por vetem nje kernel ne te cilin jane ndertuar shperndarjet e ndryshme si SUSE, REDHAT, DEBIAN etj.
SIstemi operativ eshte GNU qe do te thote(GNU is not unix) besojeni ose jo  :buzeqeshje: 
Gjithsesi me sa kam pare kerneli i GNU, HURD, po permiresohet dita dites dhe premton shume gjera megjithese nga e kaluara GNU ka treguar se ky kernel, i cili ishte premtuar qe ne vitet e para te FSF, nuk mund te thuhen afate kohore te sakta  :i ngrysur: .

SIsteme Operative ose me sakte ne shqip Sisteme Shfrytezimi jane *BSD te parat qe kane dhene alternative falas te nje sistemi UNIX.

----------


## Migert

hmm sisteme *BSD per desktop??? s'besoj se jan maksimumi edhe sepse kohet e fundit kan nxjerr PC-BSD qe eshte i bazuar ne FreeBSD 5.4 ku ka te integruar KDE por per mendimin tim linux eshte mese i mjaftueshem per sisteme desktop.

----------

